# 17" IPS Gaming Notebook (min. GTX970M)  - 1500 Euro



## lethundre (14. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop mit 17" und IPS Display, aber gleichzeitig guter Wartbarkeit. Das ASUS Laptop fällt wegen der Wartbarkeit leider ja schonmal raus, da man an die Lüfter wohl schlecht rankommt. Ich interessiere mich daher eher für das MSI GT72. Es scheint dort aber unterschiede im Display zu geben.

MSI GT72-2QD81FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / i7-4720HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 970M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Bei dieser Version mit i7-4720HQ wird ein 17,3“ Anti-Reflection Wide-View-Display mit Full-HD-Auflösung genannt.

Leider wird die Verwendung der Displayart nicht sehr offen bei MSI kommuniziert.
Ist dies die Laptop Version mit "IPS" - Display? Ich möchte eher ungern einen mit TN-Panel bestellen.


Danke bereits jetzt für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, dies ist ein IPS Display. MSI nennt die IPS Displays Wide View Panel, weil sie es nicht IPS nennen dürfen. Lenovo nennt diese z.B. PLS Panel... die verwendet Technik ist da stets identisch.  Sämmtliche neuen MSI GT72  Geräte werden mit einem Wide View Panel ausgestattet (die Versionen mit i7-4710HQ noch nicht).  Wenn du noch ein wenig warten kannst, solltest du dies auch machen, denn MSI hat gerade das GE72 vorgestellt, mit GTX970M (und GTX965M) und einem Dual Fan Kühlsystem. Ob dort auch stets ein Wide View Panel verbaut ist, weiss ich aktuell noch nicht, da fehlt mir noch die Line-Up Liste.

Ich hatte vor kurzem das GT80 als Testsample hier, dies hat auch ein Wide View Panel besessen und dies war nahezu perfekt. Ich habe es mit meinem GT70 TN Panel verglichen und die Unterschiede waren schon enorm. Hier mal ein paar Bilder welche ich gemacht habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lethundre (14. Januar 2015)

Hey cool,

danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Warum meintest du sollte ich auf die GE72 Variante warten, ist sie besser als das GT72?

Habe gerade eine Mail bekommen von MSI, angeblich sind alle in Deutschland verkaufen GT72 mit IPS Display, stimmt das?

Danke und liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, das habe ich doch auch geschrieben  Ich arbeite so gesehen für MSI... ich bin Moderator für das deutsche MSI Forum und dort für die Notebooksektion zuständig (daher auch das GT80 Testsample). Sämmtliche aktuellen GT72 mit i7-4720HQ oder i7-4980HQ Prozessor besitzen das Wide View Panel. Die Geräte mit i7-4710HQ hingegen noch nicht, dort kommt das alte TN Panel von ChiMei zum Einsatz.

Das GE72 wird sicherlich nicht besser sein, aber günstiger. Es kommt mit den gleichen Gehäusematerialien daher und besitzt (erstmals in der GE Serie) ein DualFan Kühlsystem. Performancetechnisch ist es genauso schnell wie die "kleinen" GT72 Geräte mit GTX970M. Des weiteren wird die GE Serie deutlich leichter und dünner daher kommen, wenn dann das Kühlsystem auch noch anständig ist, wovon ich ausgehe, wäre das schon ein sehr interessanter Kandidat für dich. Sie besitzt auch, wie die GT Serie, eine grosse Wartungsklappe. Hier mal ein Bild von der Unterseite des GE62:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lethundre (15. Januar 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort 

Da ich immer gelesen habe, dass nur die GTX980M Varianten das WideView-Display haben, bin ich jetzt gespannt.

Ich habe mir jetzt das GT72 mit GTX970M und i7-4720HQ bestellt und hoffe, dass es so ist, da mir Notebooksbilliger kommuniziert hat, dass es kein IPS Panel besitzt...

MSI GT72-2QD81FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / i7-4720HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 970M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich werde berichten ob dies der Fall ist oder nicht.

Danke und liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## iTzZent (16. Januar 2015)

Hier ein Auszug aus der MSI Line Ups Liste der GTX9**M Karten. EOL heist End of Life und bedeutet, das sie von einem neueren Model abgelöst werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lethundre (17. Januar 2015)

Laptop ist heute angekommen, tatsächlich ein Wide View Panel.

Danke für die gute Beratung & Hilfe iTzZent !!!


----------



## Alex555 (17. Januar 2015)

lethundre schrieb:


> Laptop ist heute angekommen, tatsächlich ein Wide View Panel.
> 
> Danke für die gute Beratung & Hilfe iTzZent !!!



Und wie ist der Laptop so? Du könntest ja mal kurz deine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den Laptop wiedergeben (oder gar noch besser ein kleines User Review machen )


----------



## lethundre (18. Januar 2015)

Ich werd ihn jetzt erstmal testen, dann meld ich mich


----------



## iTzZent (18. Januar 2015)

Lese bitte mal das verbaute Display aus, da würde ich gerne mal wissen, welches bei dem Model verbaut ist als Wide View. Auslesen kannst du es z.B. mit AIDA64 oder HWInfo.


----------



## lethundre (19. Januar 2015)

Mache ich wenn ich daheim bin. Musste jetzt aber leider feststellen, dass Pixelfehler vorhanden sind. Werde ihn also zurücksenden.


----------



## iTzZent (19. Januar 2015)

Ja, das darf nicht sein. MSI bietet eine 0 Pixelfehler Garantie. Wenn einer vorhanden ist, wird das Display komplett ausgetauscht.


----------



## lethundre (19. Januar 2015)

Echt? Wusste ich garnicht?

Soll ich mich da an Notebooksbilliger.de jetzt wenden oder doch direkt an MSI?


----------



## iTzZent (19. Januar 2015)

Frage erstmal bei Notebooksbilliger.de nach einem Direktaustausch, wenn die sich quer stellen und das Gerät einschicken wollen mache es direkt über MSI.


----------



## lethundre (20. Januar 2015)

Okay Notebooksbilliger hat sich quer gestellt, sehr unkooperativ muss ich sagen. 

Zitat: "Mit Pixelfehlern muss man leben... - Dann machen sie halt vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch."

Ich habe jetzt einfach den Widerruf eingeleitet und werde mir ein neues Gerät bestellen.


----------



## Don_Lokus (22. Januar 2015)

Gibts Neuigkeiten von MSI direkt?


----------



## lethundre (23. Januar 2015)

Heute hab ich mein neues GT 72 erhalten, jedoch glaube ich hat es diesmal kein Pixelfehler sondern eine Mini Verunreinigung hinter dem Display..
Ich wende mich mal direkt an MSI jetzt und schicke es nicht wieder zurück.

Hier mal der Auszug von AIDA 64

http://abload.de/img/unbenanntd2uo4.png


----------



## lethundre (23. Januar 2015)

Mega ärgerlich wieder ein Gerät mit pixelfehler zu haben

Hier ein Foto davon: http://abload.de/img/img_4636iwxyt.jpg


----------



## lethundre (23. Januar 2015)

Notebook wird an MSI eingeschickt. Laut denen tauschen sie selbst bei  1 Pixelfehler das Display


----------



## iTzZent (23. Januar 2015)

Mein Reden, 0 Pixelfehler Garantie.


----------



## lethundre (24. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp !!


----------



## steffen2891 (28. Januar 2015)

die Preise für die GE62/72 Modelle sind noch ziemlich hoch, dafür bekommt man schon ein GT72. Wird das noch anders und liegt an der Markteinführung ?


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2015)

Selbstverständlich ändert sich das noch und das es an der frischen Markteinführung liegt sollte auch jedem bewusst sein. Seit wann kauft man Hardware wenn sie frisch auf dem Markt kommt... ?


----------



## lethundre (5. Februar 2015)

Was den Support angeht, kann ich MSI nur empfehlen. Hab mein GT72 QD eingeschickt und kriege nun ein GT72 mit Bluray Brenner (statt DVD) + 1TB 128GB SSD (statt 1TB) und Win8.1 Lizenz aus Kulanz. Der ASUS Support soll ja wohl nicht der beste sein.

Also sehr kulant der Hersteller, auch wenn es 2 Wochen gedauert hat, da sie wohl viel zu tun haben


----------



## iTzZent (5. Februar 2015)

Wunderbar, danke für die Rückmeldung !


----------

